# United Airfare to Honolulu less than $400 Roundtrip - Mar thru May & Aug thru Dec



## alwysonvac (Mar 5, 2015)

_** UPDATE - includes the following cities: Cincinnati, Detroit, Memphis, Minneapolis, and Salt Lake City **_
_*** 2ND UPDATE - SALE GOES OUT TO DECEMBER !! ***_

Detroit to Honolulu less than $400 Roundtrip
On United for March, April and May
Travel from Detroit: Sun-Wed. 
Travel to Detroit: return Mon-Thu. 

FOR EXAMPLE 7 NIGHT STAY

```
8-Mar	9-Mar	10-Mar	11-Mar	12-Mar	13-Mar	14-Mar
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$899 	[COLOR="Red"][B]$386 	$386 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$1,146 	$1,345 	$1,660 
						
15-Mar	16-Mar	17-Mar	18-Mar	19-Mar	20-Mar	21-Mar
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$784 	[B][COLOR="Red"]$386 	$386 	$386[/COLOR][/B] 	$715 	$1,127 	$1,328 
						
22-Mar	23-Mar	24-Mar	25-Mar	26-Mar	27-Mar	28-Mar
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$843 	[B][COLOR="red"]$386 	$386 	$386[/COLOR][/B] 	$1,117 	$1,335 	$1,446 
						
29-Mar	30-Mar	31-Mar	1-Apr	2-Apr	3-Apr	4-Apr
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$1,502 	$769 	[COLOR="red"][B]$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$825 	$1,417 	$1,705 	$1,991
```



```
5-Apr	6-Apr	7-Apr	8-Apr	9-Apr	10-Apr	11-Apr
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$1,447 	$954 	[COLOR="red"][B]$386 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$647 	$906 	$1,026 
						
12-Apr	13-Apr	14-Apr	15-Apr	16-Apr	17-Apr	18-Apr
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$965 	[COLOR="red"][B]$390 	$386 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$630 	$847 	$947 
						
19-Apr	20-Apr	21-Apr	22-Apr	23-Apr	24-Apr	25-Apr
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$610 [COLOR="red"][B]	$390 	$386 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$610 	$827 	$927 
						
26-Apr	27-Apr	28-Apr	29-Apr	30-Apr	1-May	2-May
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$606 	[COLOR="red"][B]$390 	$390 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$606 	$827 	$927 
						
3-May	4-May	5-May				
						
From	From	From				
$630 	[B][COLOR="Red"]$386 	$390[/COLOR][/B]
```


```
5-May	6-May	7-May	8-May	9-May
						
		From	From	From	From	From
		$[COLOR="red"][B]390 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$606 	$847 	$991 
						
10-May	11-May	12-May	13-May	14-May	15-May	16-May
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$936 	[B][COLOR="red"]$386 	$386 	$386[/COLOR][/B] 	$606 	$898 	$1,060 
						
17-May	18-May	19-May	20-May	21-May	22-May	23-May
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$678 	$678 	[COLOR="red"][B]$386 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$674 	$942 	$1,069 
						
24-May	25-May	26-May	27-May	28-May	29-May	30-May
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$678 	[B][COLOR="Red"]$386 	$386[/COLOR][/B] 	$674 	$671 	$961 	$1,057 
						
31-May	1-Jun	2-Jun	3-Jun			
						
From	From	From	From			
$954 	$674 	$674 	$674
```


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow what a great price! I haven't been to Hawaii for years and did a search to get an idea of how much airfare is these days. It's quite a shock but this gives me hope.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 5, 2015)

This is cheaper than what we paid per ticket to go on our honeymoon back in 2000. It would be worth the 3.5 hour drive to Detroit for us for these fares.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 5, 2015)

*Update*

Just read on another site that this sale is going on for multiple cities

Cincinnati, Detroit, Memphis, Minneapolis, and Salt Lake City


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 6, 2015)

Deleted--duplicate post.  Sorry.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 6, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> This is cheaper than what we paid per ticket to go on our honeymoon back in 2000. It would be worth the 3.5 hour drive to Detroit for us for these fares.



It is less than $50 per ticket more than we paid to go on our honeymoon from Chicago to Hawaii on United in August/September of 1973!  That was when there were only four hotels, no condos and no timeshares on Kaanapali Beach.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 6, 2015)

*Update ... AUGUST THRU DECEMBER TOO*

OMG... it includes August thru Dec too !!

SAMPLE 7 NIGHT FARES FROM DTW


```
2-Aug	3-Aug	4-Aug	5-Aug	6-Aug	7-Aug	8-Aug
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$1,050 	$1,009 	$946 	$946 	$666 	$1,029 	$1,154 
						
9-Aug	10-Aug	11-Aug	12-Aug	13-Aug	14-Aug	15-Aug
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$1,050 	$698 	[COLOR="Red"][B]$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$666 	$666 	$954 	$1,058 
						
16-Aug	17-Aug	18-Aug	19-Aug	20-Aug	21-Aug	22-Aug
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$674 	$666 	[COLOR="red"][B]$386 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$674 	$961 	$1,065 
						
23-Aug	24-Aug	25-Aug	26-Aug	27-Aug	28-Aug	29-Aug
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$674 	[COLOR="red"][B]$386 	$386 	$386 [/B][/COLOR]	$674 	$961 	$1,065 
						
30-Aug	31-Aug	1-Sep				
						
From	From	From				
$674 	[COLOR="red"][B]$386 	$386 [/B][/COLOR]
```
 


```
2-Sep	3-Sep	4-Sep	5-Sep	
						
		From	From	From	From	
		[COLOR="red"][B]$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$674 	$961 	$1,065 	
						
6-Sep	7-Sep	8-Sep	9-Sep	10-Sep	11-Sep	12-Sep
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$674 [COLOR="red"][B]	$386 	$386 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$674 	$961 	$1,065 
						
13-Sep	14-Sep	15-Sep	16-Sep	17-Sep	18-Sep	19-Sep
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$674 	[COLOR="red"][B]$386 	$386 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$674 	$961 	$1,065 
						
20-Sep	21-Sep	22-Sep	23-Sep	24-Sep	25-Sep	26-Sep
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$674 	[COLOR="red"][B]$386 	$386 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$674 	$961 	$1,065 
						
27-Sep	28-Sep	29-Sep	30-Sep	1-Oct	2-Oct	
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	
$961 	[COLOR="red"][B]$386 	$386 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$674 	$961
```


```
2-Oct	3-Oct
						
					From	From
					$961 	$1,065 
						
4-Oct	5-Oct	6-Oct	7-Oct	8-Oct	9-Oct	10-Oct
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$674 	[COLOR="red"][B]$386 	$386 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$674 	$961 	$1,065 
						
11-Oct	12-Oct	13-Oct	14-Oct	15-Oct	16-Oct	17-Oct
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$961 	$674 	[COLOR="red"][B]$386 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$674 	$961 	$1,065 
						
18-Oct	19-Oct	20-Oct	21-Oct	22-Oct	23-Oct	24-Oct
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$961 	[COLOR="red"][B]$386 	$386 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$674 	$961 	$1,065 
						
25-Oct	26-Oct	27-Oct	28-Oct	29-Oct	30-Oct	31-Oct
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$674 [COLOR="red"][B]	$386 	$386 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$678 	$961 	$1,065
```


```
2-Nov	3-Nov	4-Nov	5-Nov	6-Nov	7-Nov
						
	From	From	From	From	From	From
	[COLOR="red"][B]$386 	$386 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$674 	$961 	$1,069 
						
8-Nov	9-Nov	10-Nov	11-Nov	12-Nov	13-Nov	14-Nov
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$674 	[COLOR="red"][B]$386 	$386 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$674 	$961 	$1,065 
						
15-Nov	16-Nov	17-Nov	18-Nov	19-Nov	20-Nov	21-Nov
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$674 	[COLOR="red"][B]$386 	$386 	$386[/B][/COLOR] 	$750 	$1,314 	$1,617 
						
22-Nov	23-Nov	24-Nov	25-Nov	26-Nov	27-Nov	28-Nov
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$1,434 	$869 	[COLOR="red"][B]$390 	$386 [/B][/COLOR]	$681 	$961 	$1,065 
						
29-Nov	30-Nov	1-Dec	2-Dec			
						
From	From	From	From			
$961 	$674 [COLOR="red"][B]	$386 	$386[/B][/COLOR]
```


```
2-Dec	3-Dec	4-Dec	5-Dec
						
			From	From	From	From
			[B][COLOR="Red"]$386 [/COLOR][/B]	$674 	$961 	$1,065 
						
6-Dec	7-Dec	8-Dec	9-Dec	10-Dec	11-Dec	12-Dec
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$674 	[COLOR="red"][B]$386 	$386 	$390[/B][/COLOR] 	$965 	$965 	$1,166 
						
13-Dec	14-Dec	15-Dec	16-Dec	17-Dec	18-Dec	19-Dec
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$674 	$674 	$386 	$787 	$881 	$1,421 	$1,580 
						
20-Dec	21-Dec	22-Dec	23-Dec	24-Dec	25-Dec	26-Dec
						
From	From	From	From	From	From	From
$1,473 	$1,321 	$1,199 	$1,227 	$1,180 	$1,573 	$2,304 
						
27-Dec	28-Dec	29-Dec	30-Dec	31-Dec		
						
From	From	From	From	From		
$1,724 	$1,569 	$1,160 	$1,038 	$1,038
```


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 6, 2015)

http://beatofhawaii.com/hawaii-vacation-deals-355-rt-minneapolis-detroit-memphis-cincinnati-more/


----------



## ondeadlin (Mar 6, 2015)

Looks like it's gone for Detroit ... but not before I got six tickets booked for my family!

:whoopie:


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 6, 2015)

ondeadlin said:


> Looks like it's gone for Detroit ... but not before I got six tickets booked for my family!
> 
> :whoopie:



Thanks for sharing  
Woohoo, I was hoping someone took advantage of this amazing deal. Have a wonderful time


----------



## LannyPC (Mar 6, 2015)

From DTW, would that be non-stop or would you have to change planes such as in ORD, SFO, LAX, etc.?


----------



## cyntravel (Mar 6, 2015)

*United Airfare Hawaii*

Thank you so much for listing this great news. We have been planning our Anniversary trip for a long time. I hope we can find these good deals from the East Coast area.

Anyone else find anything from the Carolina airports?

Thanks

Cyn


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow...and I paid $825 for a Charlotte to Kona flight and thought that was good! We rarely see anything under $1000 from NC


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 8, 2015)

LannyPC said:


> From DTW, would that be non-stop or would you have to change planes such as in ORD, SFO, LAX, etc.?



The sale appears to be over but for future reference, there are no non-stop flights to Hawaii from DTW on United.

Here's a link to United's timetable (pdf version) - http://www.united.com/CMS/UADocumen...nk&asset_position=copy&launch_date=2014-06-11


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 8, 2015)

cyntravel said:


> Thank you so much for listing this great news. We have been planning our Anniversary trip for a long time. I hope we can find these good deals from the East Coast area.
> 
> Anyone else find anything from the Carolina airports?
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your upcoming Anniversary.

These types of  sales are extremely rare. When they do occur, you have to act quickly because they don't stay around for long.
Expect the highest airfare prices during peak travel periods (during major events in Hawaii, Major holidays and whenever the kids are out of school) due to high demand. 

*I suggest signing up for Airfare Alerts*. 
I received airfare alerts from Hawaiian Airlines, Alaska Airlines, Airfare Watchdog and Beat of Hawaii. 
Here's what I've found via alerts over the years from NJ (see below). However you'll notice that most will require weekday travel (Mon - Thurs). _NOTE: It also helps to have timeshares that allow check-ins any day of the week  _
- Hawaii Airfare Sale - Newark to Honolulu $573 roundtrip [2014] - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217107
- $435 RT flight from Newark to Honolulu (EWR-HNL) [2012] - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182817
- EWR to HNL airfares - more dates drop below $500 RT [2009] - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96593

*There's also Companion Coupons and Frequent Flyer miles*
Hawaii airfare is very expensive. Some TUG folks use the Alaska Airlines companion coupon that comes with the Alaska Airlines Credit Card or try to use frequent flyer miles. _NOTE: There are lots of websites that discuss the best credit card for  frequent flyer miles._

Here are some TUG threads that you might find helpful.
- "Alaska Air companion fare question" http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224123
- "Best (Cheapest months) to Fly to Hawaii" http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190204
- "Hawaii ff tickets" http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193868&highlight=alerts
- "What's the new normal on getting to Hawaii?" http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=197819
- "Summer flights to Hawaii" http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203940
- "High Hawaii Airfares at Xmas 2013 - will they drop?" http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186872

Sometimes you have to be a little creative when you don't have enough miles in one account. For example, I used my frequent flyer miles to send my cousin last year to Hawaii. She flew into Hawaii on American Airlines (ATL to HNL connecting thru DFW) and flew out on Hawaiian Airlines (HNL - JFK nonstop) and I paid cash for the last leg between JFK to ATL via Delta.

Good Luck


----------



## cyntravel (Mar 8, 2015)

*United Airfare Hawaii*

Hi

Thank you for the kind words and all your wealth of knowledge on Hawaii airfare deals. I couldn't grab those cheap deals with United so I am still searching. I will add the sites you listed.

If anyone finds a sweet deal out of RDU I would be very interested to know. 

We will be traveling with my Mother who is in an electric wheelchair so I need as few plane changes as possible. 

Thanks Cyn


----------

